# Finally, AMT 1955 Chevy Step side Pick-up truck



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Back in 1992 I purchase this AMT Chevy Truck and it was primed back in 2010...little by little I plan different ways to built it, first a 4X4...then that failed...then I got unemployed and wasn't able to finished it until last night...well 2:30am...and this is what it looks right now...:thumbsup: *


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*PartII*

































*Mind you Guys and gals, maybe some or most of the parts did not come from this kit but from my own (spare Parts)....:thumbsup:*


----------

